# Found it an old creek it says one half gallon and thats it. Is it old?



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## willong (Jul 21, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> View attachment 227690


Depends upon what you consider old. Jugs like that were common when I was a kid about sixty years ago before everything went plastic. For instance, household bleach was still sold in dark amber versions. Even in the last year of the 1960's, the liquid photo-processing chemicals I purchased were packaged in similar glass.

I hope my answer doesn't doesn't discourage you because I see an avid bottle-digging collector in the making! You enthusiasm is obvious from your postings. Good luck in your hunting!


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 21, 2021)

willong said:


> Depends upon what you consider old. Jugs like that were common when I was a kid about sixty years ago before everything went plastic. For instance, household bleach was still sold in dark amber versions. Even in the last year of the 1960's, the liquid photo-processing chemicals I purchased were packaged in similar glass.
> 
> I hope my answer doesn't doesn't discourage you because I see an avid bottle-digging collector in the making! You enthusiasm is obvious from your postings. Good luck in your hunting!


Thanks for the reply and it doesn't discourage me at all I don't collect bottles based off their age I collect them based off of If I like their design or not. I just wanted to make sure that the bottle wasn't only a few years old/still being made.


----------



## Dogo (Jul 21, 2021)

Check the base.  Glass factories sometimes  leave a date code,  some have the month and year, others may have the week (of the year) There may be other marks, but maybe this will help.  Always show a clear picture of the base when looking for help with IDs


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 21, 2021)

Epic profile picture. Anyway, it's a $*.*25 bottle. Nothing rare or special about it. Dates from the 1930s-1960s. The only real reason someone would want this is to reuse it, and since there are many cracks, it is worth next to nothing. I would consider recycling this one. The only thing I like about it is the strong embossing.


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 21, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> View attachment 227690


No it's not that old maybe 40's-50"S at the most.Value not much since they are common-K6TIM


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 21, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Epic profile picture. Anyway, it's a $*.*25 bottle. Nothing rare or special about it. Dates from the 1930s-1960s. The only real reason someone would want this is to reuse it, and since there are many cracks, it is worth next to nothing. I would consider recycling this one. The only thing I like about it is the strong embossing.


Ok thank you


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 21, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Check the base.  Glass factories sometimes  leave a date code,  some have the month and year, others may have the week (of the year) There may be other marks, but maybe this will help.  Always show a clear picture of the base when looking for help with IDs
> There isn't anything on the bottom sadly so didn't think it would be very useful to post a picture of it.


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 21, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> No it's not that old maybe 40's-50"S at the most.Value not much since they are common-K6TIM


Ok thanks


----------

